# CZ 75B barrel



## wv109323 (Jul 10, 2013)

I recently purchased a new CZ75B Omega. I have been having reliability problems with my reloads.(lead cast bullets) The pistol would fire a few rounds and then would fail to go fully into battery. The round would be stuck in the chamber and impossible to extract by hand by moving the slide. I would need to bump the front of the slide to break the round loose so that it could be extracted. Along with the round there was usually a ring of lead in the chamber. Bullets are sized to .3566 with a bore of .3556. With the bullet crimped in the crimping groove the round would not pass the kaplunk test. If you pushed the round in the chamber it would stick and need to be pried or pulled out of the chamber. I keep seating the bullet deeper and deeper but the problem still existed.
I examined the barrel closely and there appears to be a problem with the barrel.On an individual land there is some lead cut but the lead does not extend across the entire land. One side of the land extends all the way to the end of the chamber. All six lands are this way. Thus any bullet will touch the rifling unless all the nominal bullet diameter is in side the case. To get a bullet to fall in and out of the chamber The OAL of the round was .956.
Has anyone else experienced this on a new CZ?


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

CZ's are notorious for having short chambers. I own 2 and I've also played with 2 my son has. There are some bullets that if I load them short enough to keep the bullets out of the lands, the bullet is so deep into the case that it's hitting the area where the case starts to thicken and the rounds won't case gauge.

Usually I can load around 1.1. But I have loaded some bullets as short as 1.01 to get rounds to plunk in CZs. That was with .356 bullets. Yours are bigger.

I would try to find someone else with a CZ pattern pistol. To the best of my knowledge, the chamber on all of the full size all metal guns are made to be the same. See if other barrels have the same problem with your loads. If they do, it's your bullet profile.

You might want to go over to The Original CZ Forum - Index. Those guys are very experienced with CZs and very helpful.


----------



## wv109323 (Jul 10, 2013)

I did some more testing since yesterday's post. The chamber will accept a bullet of .3547 without hitting the rifling. A bullet of .3550 will not chamber if any of the .3550 diameter is is protruding out of the brass.
My cast bullets are .3566 and will only chamber if forced into the rifling. The tight chamber shaves lead from the major diameter. Soon lead accumulates and the round will not chamber at all.


----------

